# Exclusive TTOC Track session + ADI entry package



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

*Exclusive TTOC Track session + ADI entry package *


























We have booked one of the track sessions at this years Audi Driver International show at Castle Combe on 8th October for the exclusive use of TTOC members. We have *12 places to offer* and they are available on a first come first served basis (your place is confirmed after payment). This is a _*TT*_ only session, only TTOC members driving a TT will be on track for this time so you won't have to worry about something like a tuned RS4 up your trumpet.

*The price we have negotiated for this package is £35 which also includes the £10 ADI admission price so effectively you will have a track session for only £25*.

*Both sessions are now sold out*



















*Further Info Regarding this Track Session*

A track day is the perfect opportunity for enthusiasts to enjoy driving their road cars at high speed on a race circuit, but there are a few procedures and regulations necessary, in the interests of safety.

We will have a single drivers briefing for all 12 drivers taking part in the TTOC session. This is likely to be at 11am with the TT track session to be around 11:30am - these times are to be confirmed but this is the guide time we are asking for.

All drivers must show a full current driving licence and will be required to sign an indemnity form. They must also attend a driver's briefing before being allowed on track.

Front seat passengers, aged over 17, are also allowed after signing an indemnity and paying a single £5 admin fee.

All drivers and passengers must wear a crash helmet. Bring your own, or helmets can be hired on the day, subject to a hire fee of £10, plus a refundable deposit.

Each 12-car track session usually provides 10-15 minutes of clear circuit time. Entrants are expected to queue as necessary to achieve their full entitlement of track sessions.

Scrutineering: After signing on, all track vehicles must be sound checked. The noise limit is 100 db(A), measured at 0.5 metre from the exhaust outlet at 4500 rpm.

There is no independent mechanical scrutineering - you are responsible for ensuring that your car is in a suitable condition for circuit driving. Provided that conditions are dry, slick tyres are permitted. All entrants will be subject to strict monitoring of driving standards and we reserve the right to exclude anyone driving in an irresponsible manner.

First-time drivers: Our track days are not just for seasoned specialists, we also encourage first-timers to take part. A comprehensive briefing is given and an instructor is available to give advice and on-track tuition.

1 : tony_rigby_uk (both sessions)
2 : KevtoTTy (both sessions)
3 : Gazzer (both sessions)
4 : jontymo (both sessions)
5 : 666MRB (both sessions)
6 : Ash 7215
7 :NEM 
8 : toot3954
9 : SAVTT240
10: IWEM 
11: Fenlander
12: GrahamsTT
13: jazzray
14: D14COV
15: RICHJWALL
16: John Webb
17: stevef
18: Vspurs
19: Available


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Just Bought...

Hopefully will have the methonal and fuel pump sorted for it !!!!

so stick me down..

cheers


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

i will do my best to get some decent photos of your car on the track tony


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Just bought as well 

jontymo


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Blue car bottom middle image looks cool.... :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

stick me down.....gulp. who do i pay?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Blue car bottom middle image looks cool.... :lol:


You know you want to Kev :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

gazzer1964 said:


> stick me down.....gulp. who do i pay?


that'll be here :-
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28&products_id=306


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Blue car bottom middle image looks cool.... :lol:
> ...


Nothing like a bit of peer pressure........all paid for


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


Nearly :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

just put me down please, will pay in next hour just watchin a film!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Promise I will fulfill my obligations.......one day :-*


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

trying to login at ttoc and says password is incorrect. can you resend pleaseeeeeeeeeeee so i can book my track day.
ok am in and says cart ok.........will it auto take the 35£ from bank or do i need to do more work lol

Our records show that you have a PayPal account. <------never have had one

Benefits of paying with PayPal:
Pay without revealing your debit or credit card numbers, or your bank account details.
Speed through checkout. There's no need to enter your address details.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You can use paypal without having an account


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> You can use paypal without having an account


ehhh how? think its done now maybe.........either way book my slot please


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer if you select bank transfer you have to transfer the money :wink:
Paypal works as a credit card processor for us


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> Gazzer if you select bank transfer you have to transfer the money :wink:
> Paypal works as a credit card processor for us


same account i paid for the membership? so 25£ as a paying member yes? (paid)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I want to do this! 

What's the cheapest option for a TTOC critical monster son of a bitch non TTOC member?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

£2k


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> £2k


 [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> I want to do this!
> 
> What's the cheapest option for a TTOC critical monster son of a bitch non TTOC member?


you coming up rich?.........have you got a passport for the west country m8 or want me to get a forged one for you?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> £2k


This is the most exciting thing the TTOC have done in ages. You're supposed to be encouraging membership. If this is the way the club is going I'm in. 

I'm still not gonna polish my car and pick my nose though. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I want to do this!
> ...


It looks good mate. Driving a car is better than cleaning it right?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bbs supper


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> bbs supper


Que?


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not a member
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Grahamstt said:


> I'm not a member
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Simple answer JOIN


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a member
> ...


i have and paid stick my name down


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Grahamstt said:


> I'm not a member
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


long way from the wirrel graham? happy to buy you a snack if you are prepared to travel that far mucker


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

gazzer1964 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer if you select bank transfer you have to transfer the money :wink:
> ...


 :roll: £35 Gazzer


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> I want to do this!
> 
> What's the cheapest option for a TTOC critical monster son of a bitch non TTOC member?


Join up again on the web rate for £15 and then your £35 for adi entry and track session


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


extra tenner sent  now put mu firkin name up lol


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > £2k
> ...


Right.

Andy, I've been here a while right?

I just tried to join the TTOC so I can get this deal. The process/links/whatever is so ridiculous. I can't do it mate. The process is crazy. You guys NEED me! :lol:

You're gonna have to be nice though. :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

gazzer1964 said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a member
> ...


that's why if you look on the ADI thread NWr's are in a premier inn.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Joined and entered
 

Gazzer [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Grahamstt said:


> Joined and entered
> 
> 
> Gazzer [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


borrox gotta supply a free lunch now for graham he he he


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Rich if you want to join in with the fun click HERE add it to your basker then click HERE


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > Grahamstt said:
> ...


Nearly everyones there :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Rich if you want to join in with the fun click HERE add it to your basker then click HERE


Yep, done all that. no option to join the track day.

If you really want to build membership then you need to sort the joining process.

Sorry,


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > £2k
> ...


We are listening to what people want


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

phope said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


That's great.  Well done.!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Rich, those two links are firstly to join as a web member, the second is the link to the track day / adi entry item to buy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

amy winehouse tribute...........night folks i am booked........behind graham grrr but ok i can live with it xx


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> Rich, those two links are firstly to join as a web member, the second is the link to the track day / adi entry item to buy.


Nick, mate, it ain't easy. Nor customer friendly. Sorry.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Rich, those two links are firstly to join as a web member, the second is the link to the track day / adi entry item to buy.
> ...


Sorry Rich don't think it's possilbe to make it easier
1 log in 
2 click first link and add to basket
3 click second link add to basket
4 checkout

it's as simple as 1,2,3,4


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

[quote="wallsendmag"it's as simple as 1,2,3,4[/quote]

It's as simple as 1q36712 :wink:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Im in , all paid up please add me to list.....


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I found it easy  
Couldn't miss out on a track day


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Graham do yo not fancy staying over on the Friday and traveling down with the NW crew


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

7 days after the missus due date would love to go but think I might be pushing it lol!

Nice one to TTOC for arranging it though


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> Graham do yo not fancy staying over on the Friday and traveling down with the NW crew


Yes thanks Syd I'm trying to arrange the day off work, would be much better to do that Cheers


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

never done anything like a track day before so some help wud be nice guys please. checklist on what i need to do prior?

kurbed wheels going in to be done asap then a full laser alignment next.
full service done less than 1k ago including cambelt etc.
tyres still pretty good & new coilpacks installed.

anything else you can think of please?


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Just make sure that you don't do this!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> Just make sure that you don't do this!


peter i use to like you! am already jittery as never done an event like this before lol


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Just remember to do nothing if the car starts to go on that corners... correct and you end up in the wall let it go and you spin...

Brakefluid is a good one to change... higher grade stuff may also help... nothing worse than boiling the brake fluid.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

gazza this was me in the front car last week m8  :roll: and this is how i want to see you driving 8) 8)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bigsyd said:


> gazza this was me in the front car last week m8 :roll: and this is how i want to see you driving 8) 8)


syd m8 all i can say is i will drive to the cars capibilaties (looks wrong on spelling) you drive like a stig on steroids bud!
thx tony will book it in to change the fluid also


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

can't belive there's still 2 places left.. 

I am also shocked to find a couple of names missing who i expected to be there without fail..  
Perhaps an idea of the track excites people but when one comes along they bottle it.... :roll:

Mentioning no names..... :roll: :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I imagine there's a few people on their holidays right now, and may not have seen the thread

I'm impressed with how quickly the spaces have gone though....when I paid for them upfront, I had visions of tumbleweed on the thread..


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Hopefully you'll get the full twelve. I regret putting that youtube link up now.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Only 1 left now!!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

AFAIK 12 is the minimum number required to have a club exclusive track session at ADI.

What is the maximum number? I'm sure that the 'open to all' sessions have a lot more than 12 cars on the track together.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I thought the same, but apparently it's a 12 car maximum on track at once. :?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I'll get some clarity on that aspect


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> I thought the same, but apparently it's a 12 car maximum on track at once. :?


i will bring up the rear then nick as a newbie


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I've had it confirmed that 12 cars is the maximum number of cars on the track at any one time in a single session


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We can, however, buy a second block of 12 for another session. We're going to find out, but this could mean anyone who has already booked one slot might be able to buy another and go out again later in the day.

Or it just means we can have 24 people out during the day, but we're not sure if we'll get this many in total.

Nick


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

I thought about this, but didn't want to show Nick up  
Maybe some other time...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i assume its the audi day then when all finished the enthusiasts get their go?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Last of these 12 spaces has just been reserved - I'll get Wallsendmag to update the thread


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyone who has already booked their track slot, would you be interested in booking a second slot later in the day for £25?

Again would only be space for 12 people, but would be exclusive to TTOC members in a TT.

Nick


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Nem said:


> Anyone who has already booked their track slot, would you be interested in booking a second slot later in the day for £25?
> 
> Again would only be space for 12 people, but would be exclusive to TTOC members in a TT.
> 
> Nick


..............possibly :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> Anyone who has already booked their track slot, would you be interested in booking a second slot later in the day for £25?
> 
> Again would only be space for 12 people, but would be exclusive to TTOC members in a TT.
> 
> Nick


can they not give a discount for us having a 2nd run nick?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

gazzer1964 said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who has already booked their track slot, would you be interested in booking a second slot later in the day for £25?
> ...


Yes, the price for a track session is £40 we are offering the first run at £35 and the second at £25 :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who has already booked their track slot, would you be interested in booking a second slot later in the day for £25?
> ...


Do you not have a third musketeer to play with ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


ok andrew, havn't done my first run yet but in hoping i will enjoy it i will book the first slot for a 2nd run. will do the dosh tomorrow as sat in pictures at present with mrs giving me daggers doh


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


Nic i heard a few whispers of a couple of peeps wanting a go but have missed out... if those people are on the track i'll take mine round for a second stint. !!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

+1 on what tony said


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

we need to do something about these 'nazi' sigs though.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Big Smile Big Smile :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> Big Smile Big Smile :lol: :lol:


Jeezus, why do I end up doing stuff for free? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

*UPDATE!!*

We have taken the plunge and booked a second session!

This session is being offered initially to people who haven't already booked the first session as we would like to get as many people as possible to experience this track day.

If after the next two weeks we still have places left on the second session we will then open it up to people who are already driving in the first session so they can go out again later in the day. A price for this will be arranged if / when it is decided this option is going ahead.

So, if you thought you had missed out on the first 12 slots we now have 12 more available in the club shop.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Good response so far

3 of the second batch of 12 spaces have gone already, so nine left


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

phope said:


> Good response so far
> 
> 3 of the second batch of 12 spaces have gone already, so nine left


peter if on the day there is one left i will have it if car is ok lol


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Will do - even if all twelve of our spaces go, I'm sure the organisers will sell extra spaces on the day


----------



## stevef (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi you guys, just booked my place on the 2nd session never done a trackday before but want to try out my modds on the TT, anybody going on Sat morning from Kent or the southeast and would like to drive down together ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

stevef said:


> Hi you guys, just booked my place on the 2nd session never done a trackday before but want to try out my modds on the TT, anybody going on Sat morning from Kent or the southeast and would like to drive down together ?


Already added to the list Steve :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

stevef said:


> Hi you guys, just booked my place on the 2nd session never done a trackday before but want to try out my modds on the TT, anybody going on Sat morning from Kent or the southeast and would like to drive down together ?


Maybe :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

After the Nurburgring i would have liked to have done this but i won't be going to ADI with our TT this year.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I have just renewed my membership and purchased a track session.
Looking forward to it!
8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> I have just renewed my membership and purchased a track session.
> Looking forward to it!
> 8)


See I knew you couldn't resist


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Can you pop me down if there's still a place left


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Does anyone know the likelihood of anyone (Me!) failing the noise level requirement?

:?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> Does anyone know the likelihood of anyone (Me!) failing the noise level requirement?
> 
> :?


Depends how loud the car is I suppose



> All vehicles must comply to the strict noise limit of 100db(A), which is measured at ½ metre from the exhaust outlet at 4500rpm


I'm sure there is an app to check that :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Downloaded the app and so will be giving it a go in the morning! Not so sure its right for 11:15 at night! Lol! :lol:


----------



## Ash 7215 (May 18, 2010)

I am new to the forum and would like to book a slot on the track day on the 8th Oct. How do I pay/sign up?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ash 7215 said:


> I am new to the forum and would like to book a slot on the track day on the 8th Oct. How do I pay/sign up?


if you want to join in with the fun click Here for Web Membership or Here for Premium Membership add it to your basket then click HERE


----------



## Ash 7215 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for info...all booked now!


----------



## shunter (Aug 20, 2011)

Can anyone say what the parking is like at Castle Combe. Thinking of going in a fwd roadster, but if it's likely to be a muddy field, a more agricultural option may be more practical. :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's mostly hard standing so you'll be absolutely fine 

Nick


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Just 4 guaranteed places remaining...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Andrew £25 for 2nd track session just paid......... 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> Andrew £25 for 2nd track session just paid......... 8)


Thanks Gazzer  not long now


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew £25 for 2nd track session just paid......... 8)
> ...


i know in pm you said rr day is harder on car so np's..........cant crash on a rr day lol! will for once in my life be quiet and listen to the instructor lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...







:roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Andrew am starting to dislike you m8 lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hopefully Track Passes will be sent out in the next couple of days


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We have had a cancellation so if anyone fancies a trip out on the track we have two spaces available

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I will try and bring 3 lids guys for anyone needing to pinch one.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All the track passes have just been posted , can you let me know when they arrive, please check that there is a Club pass , Track pass ,info sheet, map, indemnity form and wristband. We also have a couple of spare slots if you fancy a second run, pm me for more details.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Just opened the envelope, no club pass!

In the envelope
Track pass
Wristband
Indemnity form
Procedures
Map

Am i missing the club pass then?

jontymo


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Got Track and Club Pass today, along with Wristband and paper work!
Many thanks.

See you all next weekend.

8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jontymo said:


> Just opened the envelope, no club pass!
> 
> In the envelope
> Track pass
> ...


Not sure that you'll need it with having the track pass.We were a couple short


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> jontymo said:
> 
> 
> > Just opened the envelope, no club pass!
> ...


Cool

But what if i do?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Passes arrived ta muchly,


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine too


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jontymo said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > jontymo said:
> ...


We'll meet you at the gate with one off of a car already on the stand


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

jontymo said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > jontymo said:
> ...


We'll sort you one friday evening


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Cheers Nick, really looking forward to this :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jontymo said:


> Cheers Nick, really looking forward to this :mrgreen:


It will be twice as good with a second track session 

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> jontymo said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Nick, really looking forward to this :mrgreen:
> ...


I do fancy a 2nd session, out of interest can we park as a group on the stand and then drive to the area for the track as the instructions say to make your way to the track parking area?

How do i pay for a 2nd session?

jontymo


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes you can park on the stand then drive to the track send us £25 to the club paypal address or bank transfer pm me for more details

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

jontymo said:


> I do fancy a 2nd session, out of interest can we park as a group on the stand and then drive to the area for the track as the instructions say to make your way to the track parking area?
> 
> How do i pay for a 2nd session?
> 
> jontymo


Knew you couldn't resist :lol:


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

KevtoTTy said:


> jontymo said:
> 
> 
> > I do fancy a 2nd session, out of interest can we park as a group on the stand and then drive to the area for the track as the instructions say to make your way to the track parking area?
> ...


pm sent, for the 2nd session.

Kev your bob on, looking forward to next week and seeing some of the gang :mrgreen:

jontymo


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> jontymo said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Nick, really looking forward to this :mrgreen:
> ...


I Though Matt Roddinson wanted them :?

i'll pm him !!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Andrew, has the time for the first session been confirmed yet? Will there be enough space on the stand for everyone that is doing the track session(s)?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Andrew, has the time for the first session been confirmed yet? Will there be enough space on the stand for everyone that is doing the track session(s)?


We have enough room for all the cars so we've been told. No time as yet though.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All track slots sold now


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> All track slots sold now


That's good; I can stop contemplating it now.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

peter-ss said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > All track slots sold now
> ...


I was very close to buying one several times :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> All track slots sold now


Who is the new member called 'vacant'? :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

There's a few people on the forum that might be called vacant :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

phope said:


> There's a few people on the forum that might be called vacant :lol: :lol:


Ooohhh biatch


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, we've had a casualty with Paul (BigBison) burning his clutch out so won't be coming on track now.

So we have another free slot if anyone would like it...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Come on Peter last chance !!!!!!!!!

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll be kind and let you have it!

:lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew, has the time for the first session been confirmed yet? Will there be enough space on the stand for everyone that is doing the track session(s)?
> ...


...and the track sessions times are...... [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] ................ :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


Autometrix will tell us on the day , you need to be there around 8 though


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We have two sessions still free


----------



## 666MRB (Mar 20, 2010)

As we dont have times just yet for track, have you any suggestions on arrival time? What is the earliest session? I was planing on arriving at circa 9am as I thought this is what time gates open etc....

Cheers guys

Matt


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

The gates open at 8am


----------



## 666MRB (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Andrew....much appreciated...see you guys then!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

666MRB said:


> Thanks Andrew....much appreciated...see you guys then!!


I didn't say a word honest


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Had this back from ADI people this morning...



> Yes, we've considered this carefully, as we now have 5 separate dedicated club sessions to accommodate, among all the rest...
> 
> We've considered all the possibilities and the best scenario is that you let us know when all your members are 'ready and waiting' - we'll co-ordinate with the instructor to accommodate a briefing at the earliest available opportunity - you'll then all be able to go straight back to your cars and drive in convoy to the assembly area but which time we'll also have liaised with the marshals to expect you..
> 
> ...


So. I would suggest that if you can make the 8:30am briefing then do so, otherwise I think we'll be looking at a 10am briefing time to allow everyone to arrive who is taking part in the track sessions. Then we'll have the first of our two track sessions directly following that briefing. The second track session will be in the afternoon and we'll have to see how things are going on the day before working out what time this will be.

So, 10am briefing for everyone taking part in the track session (if you've not already been to the early 8:30 one).

You also need to sign in at the admin centre AND have your car noise checked. This can be done as soon as you arrive, and is best before the briefing so we can get straight out after the briefing.

When you arrive the front row of the club stand will be reserved for track people to allow us to get in and out of the stand easily and quickly. Please make sure you are in contact with the club committee members during the morning after your arrival for any last minute changes.

Nick


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Nick

Did you get my PM yesterday

Graham


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

for my first ever track event i must say i 5hat myself with that bloody chicane at the top of the straight :lol: :lol: i half expected a warm up lap tbh, but nooooooo straight on and ave it!!!! by the 3rd lap i was settling a bit then it got easier. however that said i bottled the 2nd run, not due to any car probs, though i did have rubbing arches under load on turns or breaking?
thanks for organising this guys, a tad scary at first but as an experience i loved it. (some advanced driving lessons for me i think) looking forward to the next now :roll:


----------

